# Which over and under do you suggest



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

I am going to purchase an over and under for some trap shooting. Any suggestions? Budget is around $1000.00

Would love to buy a nice used gun if anyone is willing to sell.
Thanks for your input and suggestions.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

There are those who own a Browning Citori, and those who wish they own a Browning Citori.

Mine is a 12ga, just holding it gets me fired up.

One other gun is an older Daly. My dad and brother have them and they are sweeeeet. Just do some research on the Charles Daly, they have been made in various locations over time and I believe that makes a big difference in the quality.

ski


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Remington Bikail 20 gauge and like it alot, I was on a bit of a budget when I bought it, if I had your budget I would go with a Ruger Red Label more than likely.


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

Over and unders made for trap with a budget in the $1000.00 range limits you to some extent but you can still readily find good used guns that will be at or near your budget. I would begin by looking at used Remington 3200 Special Trap's you will be able to find some in this range. Also look for the Winchester 101 Trap, again should be in your range. 

Browning Citori's (XT Trap is actually the model that Browning advertises as their Doubles gun) will probably be outside of your budget. I prefer a trap gun with all of the adjustments - i.e. adjustable comb and butt - and would recommend these adjustable guns for proper fit. Brownings with full adjustability will run somwhere between $2,000 and $2,500 with some as high as $3,900 (these are the higher grade, fully adjustable O/Us with a Soft Touch added for recoil reduction). Without adjustments you can find an XT for somwhere around $1,600 to $1,800. I started shooting trap with an XT and it performed wonderfully with relatively low maintenance. I upgradded to a Perazzi for more $ than I care to admit and after many trials and tribulations with that gun, I have gone back to the XT. I would reccomend them to anyone and if it is not yet in your budget you may consider taking a little more time to save up some more $ it will be worth it for a gun that will last you a life time.

FWF


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

you can also use the beretta 686 line


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote: "I upgradded to a Perazzi for more $ than I care to admit and after many trials and tribulations with that gun, I have gone back to the XT."

Just by virtue of the fact you mentioned you upgraded to a Perazzi you have admitted to the $$$$$.  Great guns, every time I try to 'upgrade' like that my wife seems to be looking. Beretta 687 is as upgraded as I can be right now and I seem to hit everything everyone else does. One day, when she's not looking, I will have that Perazzi.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i have the beretta white wing it was in your price range. i love the thing it shoots good swings nice and all that stuff. a little light but its a great shooter.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Mamps, I know you specifically requested info regarding O/U's, which I prefer as well, but if you are looking for a gun set up primairly for trap Noiceracing has a very nice Beretta 303 trap gun listed in the market place.
Just an FYI.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Agree PaPaw!
Very nice gun but I have a Benelli that I like for auto...need to have O/U trap gun for an event coming up though.
Thanks


----------



## Noiceracing (May 11, 2005)

Mamps where do you shoot trap at ?


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

I shoot trap at my farm and then my father belongs to a trap club that I go to with him (actually a pheasant farm that has a trap course)


----------



## Noiceracing (May 11, 2005)

I shoot ATA mostly reistered targets. But i'll shoot Granville sometimes for practice.I just moved over the weekend to Pataskala.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

for a brand new gun i would look at Franchi, Browning field grade over/unders, and maybe even the new Savage Milanos. BUT, I would suggest shopping around in the used gun arena for a bit. You can get a nicer o/u for your money. What area do you live in? I know a very nice gun shop in Strasburg, Ohio that has a lot of gently used Brownings, Winchesters, Remingtons, and others.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Bass man,
I am in Columbus.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mamps said:


> I am going to purchase an over and under for some trap shooting. Any suggestions? Budget is around $1000.00
> 
> Would love to buy a nice used gun if anyone is willing to sell.
> Thanks for your input and suggestions.


i like brownings myself


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Browning Citori Lightning 20ga.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Browning Citori owner here. I would highly recommend. I know several who own Ruger Red Labels, and Beretta 686's both of those seem nice also.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I have a Ruger Red Label. I shoot alot of clays mine came with 2 skeet choke tubes,1 full,1 mod and imp.Great gun


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a Ruger Red Label 20 ga and love it. My friend has a 20 ga Citori and it is just as nice.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I have a Ruger Red Label 20 ga and love it. My friend has a 20 ga Citori and it is just as nice.


I would love to have that gun or even a Red Label 28 gauge.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I shoot a Browning XT Trap for trap and sporting clays, and have a Remington 3200 for skeet. I would recomend either one if you can find one in your budget. 

Try Dawson's down in Massillon for used target shotguns. I've dealt with them for years, and they have a pretty good turn over on used guns.


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

i have a ruger red label sporting clays model with 30" barrels i use it for trap,sporting clays and even a little skeet. i paid 1200.00 used and love this gun. shooting skeet with 30" barrels means you better be a good shot


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a Ruger Red Label. I dont shoot much trap only to practice for hunting season. But it shoots about 100 pheasant each fall. Very good gun. Love it to death.


----------

